# Já



## TraductoraPobleSec

Olá to everyone at the Portuguese forum.

First of all, sorry for writing in English, but my commands of written Portuguese are still very, very poor.

I am currently reading in your language, trying to learn it, and I have noticed that, in order to express a punctual action that has taken place in the past, the particle "Já" seems always to be included in the sentence:

Here's an example:

"*Já tive* comportamentos de risco, no entanto faço sempre análisses de despiste do VIH desde que tive um amor efectivo com una pessoa infectada"

My question is if this very same sentence could be written or expressed without the word *JÁ*.

I WOULD BE MOST GRATEFUL IF YOU ANSWER ME BACK IN PORTUGUESE. I AM TRYING TO LEARN IT. OBRIGADA.


----------



## Sintra99

JÁ means "already" when it reffers to past actions. The sentence would mean the same without it but it emphasizes the fact that certain action already ocurred, just like in english.

JÁ can also mean "now /right away/ in a little while" when used in the present like:
Até já! - See you in a little while

Desculpe por ter respondido em inglês. Só agora é que me apercebi que tinhas pedido uma resposta em português. 

Abraços


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thank you, Sintra! Why didn't you write to me in Portuguese?  I am so excited about learning it! 

I could more or less tell what _já _means, but I find that the Portuguese language uses it A LOT. Much more than the languages I know (English, Catalan, Spanish, Italian and French), which also have the particle JÁ.

Am I right that it is a most recurrent word for past sentences in Portuguese?

Obrigada, Sintra


----------



## Sintra99

Sinceramente, eu cá por mim nunca me dei conta do excesso do uso da palavra ”já” nas acções passadas. Mas é muito provável que haja alguma explicação…
Aguardemos mais respostas dos falantes nativos.


----------



## Outsider

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> "*Já tive* comportamentos de risco, no entanto faço sempre análisses de despiste do VIH desde que tive um amor efectivo com una pessoa infectada"
> 
> My question is if this very same sentence could be written or expressed without the word *JÁ*.


Podia. No entanto, especialmente na linguagem falada, é habitual acrescentar o _já_, apesar de ser um pouco redundante. Por outro lado, o _já_ também pode servir para realçar a conclusão ou relevância presente do evento passado.

O uso do _já_ tem alguma equivalência ao do _pretérito perfecto_ em espanhol. _He tenido comportamientos de riesgo, pero hago siempre análisis..._


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Tem razão. *Já* é um advérbio bem mais usado e bem mais versátil do que os correspondentes em outras línguas - _already_, _déjà_, _ya_, etc. Além dos sinônimos habituais (_agora_, _sem demora_, _imediatamente_), há outros significados para o _já_. Pode-se usá-lo com função adversativa ("Este quadro é bonito. Já aquele ali, que horror.") ou causal ("Já que o pintor não está aqui, vamos falar mal dele."). 

Mas é, sobretudo, uma palavrinha muito expressiva, e por isso mesmo muito usada em publicidade ("Ligue já!", que significa "telefone agora") ou como slogan político - como o famoso "Diretas Já" ("eleições diretas para presidente, sem demora"), que serviu para identificar um movimento popular de grande importância no Brasil, na transição entre o regime militar e a restauração da democracia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muito, muito, muito obrigada. Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can I write this sentence without including 'já'?
'Quem não chegar a horas, já não poderá entrar'. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Outsider

If you're referring to a unique situation then yes, you can. If you mean "Those who do not arrive on time will _never_ be allowed in _again_", then it's best to say "Quem não chegar a horas, *nunca mais* poderá entrar".


----------



## reka39

Outsider said:


> If you're referring to a unique situation then yes, you can. If you mean "Those who do not arrive on time will _never_ be allowed in _again_", then it's best to say "Quem não chegar a horas, *nunca mais* poderá entrar".



Thank you for your tip. But, I don't know what you mean with 'unique situation'. I would translate that 'já' with 'then', but the situation is clear (i.e. the consequence is that he can't enter) also without 'já', for me.


----------



## Outsider

_Já_ means "already" or "now", and _já... não_ means "not... anymore".

If what you mean is "If you don't arrive on time, then you won't be able/allowed to get in", then simply say "Quem não chegar a horas não poderá entrar".


----------



## marta12

Outsider said:


> _Já_ means "already" or "now", and _já... não_ means "not... anymore".
> 
> If what you mean is "If you don't arrive on time, then you won't be able/allowed to get in", then simply say "Quem não chegar a horas não poderá entrar".



Não sei porque não pode usar o "já". A frase parece-me perfeitamente correta e muito mais usual.


----------



## nihilum

Com _já_ se pressupõem as ocorrências de atrasos anteriores, e que então _já_ não os poderia _a partir de. _O que é diferente de _nunca mais poderá, não poderá mais, então não poderá...

_Talvez _Quem (re)incidir em não chegar a horas__, _ou _Quem não chegar a horas novamente, _mas preferiria _Os que se atrasarem (doravante)_


----------



## reka39

I'm sorry, I still don't notice the difference. Perhaps the problem is that they are using a future tense 'poderá' with já that for me expresses sth that occurs in the present.


----------



## Outsider

marta12 said:


> Não sei porque não pode usar o "já".


Se pode ou não incluir o "já" depende do sentido da frase. Talvez a *reka* pudesse explicar melhor o que pretende dizer...


----------



## marta12

Outsider said:


> Se pode ou não incluir o "já" depende do sentido da frase. Talvez a *reka* pudesse explicar melhor o que pretende dizer...



A frase parece-me claríssima. Quando um professor diz a um aluno "Quem não chegar a horas, já não poderá entrar", o sentido é sempre que não poderá entrar naquela aula, mas como é evidente entrará nas outras se chegar a tempo e horas.

E sim, reka, pode não usar o «já», embora me pareça que o mais usual é usarmos o «Já»


----------



## nihilum

Em suas leituras não lhes haveria a distinção entre o estabelecimento de uma _implicação material_ (se..., então...) e as nuances aspectuais dos advérbios de negação, entre _then don't _e _not anymore, _ou_ nerver again, _e entre _not anymore _e _no longer_?

Poderíamos contrastá-los assim:

_Quem não chegar a horas, jamais [então não] poderá entrar atrasado.
Quem não chegar a horas, já não (mais) poderá entrar atrasado.
_


----------



## Outsider

marta12 said:


> A frase parece-me claríssima. Quando um professor diz a um aluno "Quem não chegar a horas, já não poderá entrar", o sentido é sempre que não poderá entrar naquela aula, mas como é evidente entrará nas outras se chegar a tempo e horas.


Concordo que se pode dizer das duas maneiras nesse contexto. Mas como sugere o Nihilum a frase pode ser ambígua. Daí eu ter tentado compreender melhor qual era o significado pretendido.


----------



## reka39

Olá! Desculpe pelo atraso mas perguentei no forum italiano esclarecimentos sobre o mesmo assunto. Recebi algumas respostas mas só uma pessoa provavelmente encontrou a resposta certa. Ele escreveu que ele vê uma diferença entre as duas situacões em:
- (amanha começa o curso de chinês... Quem não chegar a horas, não poderá entrar
- (amanha começa o curso de chinês... Quem não chegar a horas, já não poderá entrar # o professor não gosta das pessoas que chegam atrasadas, porque parece que eles não se interessa pela matéria; por isso quem chega atrasado uma vez não poderá entrar a aula nos seguintes dias de lição.
Concordam? Ou em Português há muita mais situações onde ‘já’ tem um sentido ‘forte’? Obrigada pela ajuda.


----------



## englishmania

Pessoalmente, não concordo... Acho que a diferença é mínima e essa questão do professor não está implícita no "já".
O "já" usa-se muito frequentemente, mas parece-me apenas dar ênfase/clarificar.


----------

